# No marks



## Terryc (May 28, 2013)

My buddy has a garmin echo map gps temp depth speed voltage all work but absolutely not a mark on the screen have tried on auto off auto more sensitivity, has anyone had this problem?


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

there has to be something there to see a mark, where are you testing it ? how deep is the water?


----------



## Terryc (May 28, 2013)

We ran from shore to 50 ft screen is just blank with backround color but depth changes numericlly


----------



## Muskeye (Apr 12, 2004)

I might suggest you attach photo of your transducer install for more input.


----------



## Terryc (May 28, 2013)

Muskeye said:


> I might suggest you attach photo of your transducer install for more input.


Thanks will be a few days its at my buddys place


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

put it in simulater mode and you can adjust settings like on the water, then transducer level chk, and you can make sure the transducer is set up in settings right..is it new or goofin up ?


----------



## Terryc (May 28, 2013)

bustedrod said:


> put it in simulater mode and you can adjust settings like on the water, then transducer level chk, and you can make sure the transducer is set up in settings right..is it new or goofin up ?


Goofing up worked last year when he bought the boat nothing since first trip this year.


----------

